# Killer wasps drive flies to medicate their kids with booze



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting:

Killer wasps drive flies to medicate their kids with booze | Ars Technica


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I remember seeing something like this on discovery or animal planet a while back. Was pretty cool... getting drunk to ward off parasites? As if I needed more reasons to imbibe...


----------

